# Nail polish storage



## tlglover1447 (Jan 2, 2012)

How do you storage you nail polishes? Right now I have all my in a container, I want to storage them  in a nicer way.


----------



## divadoll (Jan 2, 2012)

I don't like having my cosmetics or polishes on display so its in a 19" tool box.  It holds my nail art and polishes as well as all the files, cuticle tools and everything else.


----------



## UrbanFool (Jan 9, 2012)

I have a basket in my bathroom and they're all just heaped in there. (It looks awesome with all the bright colors.) Not sure if that's the best way though. I have a few on a shelf where I usually do my nails with stuff that I use often.


----------



## lolaB (Jan 9, 2012)

I store mine in Jetmax Cubes. Modular storage is awesome because they're stackable and can be attached at the sides, which can be a real space saver. Plus they're pretty and very sturdy. The 3-drawer cubes fit almost all polish bottle heights. They fit about 100 bottles per drawer.


----------



## Pancua (Jan 9, 2012)

That's a really cool idea! I may have to integrate that into my current plan!
 



> Originally Posted by *lolaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I store mine in Jetmax Cubes. Modular storage is awesome because they're stackable and can be attached at the sides, which can be a real space saver. Plus they're pretty and very sturdy. The 3-drawer cubes fit almost all polish bottle heights. They fit about 100 bottles per drawer.


----------



## Msurbanbeauty87 (Jan 9, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## emalyce89 (Jan 9, 2012)

I wish I could have mine all pretty and such--I have all of them in a bag like this:  (haha!)


----------



## katana (Jan 9, 2012)

If you want to display them you can purchase a nail polish rack from a supply store or use a spice rack.

I keep mine in a plastic basket.


----------



## Keng (Jan 11, 2012)

There are tutorials for DIY nail polish racks online using foamboard and a glue gun! I love the ones that look like stairs. I planned on making one as a project and even bought the materials already, but I got lazy so for the meantime, I'm storing everything in the biggest shoebox I have, lol.


----------



## Jennifer3310 (Feb 5, 2012)

Mine are in a little basket I was given. I need to find something bigger soon though.


----------



## tlglover1447 (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank everyone for the advice


----------



## calexxia (Feb 9, 2012)

Finding nice storage for all the darn things may actually force me into starting to buy all my shades from one manufacturer, just to make it look pretty. Yeah, right. Still, that's what frustrates me, right now--because I have so many different brands, the bottles do NOT look cute no matter what I do, so they are currently just strewn in a drawer of my makeup cabinet.


----------



## francie nolan (Feb 10, 2012)

i keep mine in a ziploc bag.  i know.. how tacky.


----------



## Briedis (Feb 10, 2012)

I keep my polishes everywhere. Like in thebox in the drawer in ziploc bag. I really should start organize them, sometimes I get lost ;D


----------



## Jennifer3310 (Feb 10, 2012)

Here's about half of mine. My boyfriend's niece has about 10 of her favorites in her room and I've got some more scattered around the house.





Mod note: Direct linking images from other sites is not allowed. Image properly added to MUT by mod. Please read How to insert an image into a post to learn how to add an image to your post on MUT.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sarabee (Feb 12, 2012)

All of mine are thrown in this plastic container.
I too wish I were more organized...


----------



## automaticeyesx (Mar 5, 2012)

I don't have a current picture, but I've got those black cube shelves up in my bathroom, and I love storing my nail polish on it. I got mine from Bed, Bath and Beyond, but they look a bit like this, with one of them being just a platform:


----------



## Pancua (Mar 5, 2012)

Those are perfect for those of us with small collections!
 



> Originally Posted by *automaticeyesx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't have a current picture, but I've got those black cube shelves up in my bathroom, and I love storing my nail polish on it. I got mine from Bed, Bath and Beyond, but they look a bit like this, with one of them being just a platform:


----------

